# New to IUI



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
Im new to IUI, well, thats a bit of a lie, i had a couple of goes back in 1998, but I expect things have changed since then, plus i cant really remember much about it.

I suppose ive done things a bit backwards, my history is, 3 attempts at ivf, 2 resulted in BFN, 1 was abandoned due to a cyst, ive got endo on my left tube and ovary which is affecting egg production in that side.  DH's sperm results have always been either good or not so good, but his last results were excellent, so we had the choice of either IVF or IUI, so we decided to have IVF/ICSI, and as that didnt work, we decided to have a couple of goes at IUI with clomid.  I took my second clomid tablet today, but what i am concerned about is, ive just realised the scans they have booked for me will be on day 12 and 14, is this abit late, at the moment my cycle is about 31/32 days, bit ive always had the ovulation twinge on day 11.  Also, if you have injected yourself for IVF, would they let you do the pregnoyl injection yourself? When in the treatment do you have the pregnoyl??

Julia x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi there Julia,

Sorry I can't answer your specific questions because my IUI were unmedicated but I wanted to welcome you to the IUI girlies threads!

Best of luck,

Minkey x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Julia,

We had 3 lots of DIUI.  And with all of them I had to take clomid on day 2-6, and also with all of them we had our first scan on day 12.  My cycle is about 32 days normally.  With our first DIUI we had scans on day 12 + 16 of which I had one good sized follie, so we were told how to do the trigger jab of pregnyl and given everything to take home, I did the trigger jab at 20.00pm on day 17 and we had tx on day 19 at about 12.00 I think.  On my 2nd DIUI I had to take clomid again on day 2-6, then we had scans on day 12, 16 + 18, this time I had two good size follie's, so we did the trigger jab on my day 19 and had tx on day 21.  On my 3rd DIUI I took clomid once again, had scans on day 12, 18 and 20, again I had only 1 good size follie, did the pregnyl jab on day 21 and had tx on 23.  I ovulated later in my cycle than most women, as you can see by the fact my tx got later and later in my cycle as we went on.  I think day 12 for your first scan will be fine, however I am not a doctor so if you are really concerned then give your clinic a ring and I am sure they will be able to advise you better.  Hope I have shed a little light on your queries, good luck with your treatment.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Emma & Minkey,

Thanks for the messages, I  have rang the clinic and the nurse confirmed that day 12 and day 14 for scans are ok, i suppose its just luck of the draw, if ive already ovulated, maybe next time they will start scanning from day 10.  Im waiting to feel the side effects of Clomid, but touch wood have been ok so far!

Emma, congratulations on your BFP!, not long to go now!

Julia x


----------

